# Waxing tie strings



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Sorry, I don't have a photo for this one! I know that quite a few out there wax there string before tying, I don't! Now if you are using pure Latex there are a couple of things that you should consider. First all wax is not the same, there is Petroleum based waxes, Polymer based waxes, Silicon based waxes and Etc... I am not going to tell you what wax to use as that is up to your research, but know this! I know that some waxes tend to speed up degrading pure latex and it is very hard to find any specs on this. I also know that some petroleum based waxes do this. I don't know about other based waxes. So my point is this, if you are storing bands for time, you might not want to wax your strings, or if you carry bands in a back back you might not want to wax your strings. If you do wax your string, maybe you need to run a longevity test with a piece of you waxed string and a piece of not waxed string tied around it. Store it a couple of months at room temp and see if the is a color difference under the strings. If there is that just might mean that those bands won't last as long while being shot. To make things more difficult' the string that you are using just might play a part in this also. -- Cheers


----------

